# Kino.to-Sperre: Website offenbar über andere Adresse wieder erreichbar



## Newsfeed (22 Mai 2011)

Über ein Forum verbreiten die Betreiber eine neue Internet-Adresse. Der "Verein für Anti-Piraterie" (VAP) vergleicht derweil Kino.to mit einem "digitalen Abbottabad".

Weiterlesen...


----------



## claris (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kino.to-Sperre: Website offenbar über andere Adresse wieder erreichbar*

Kino.to hostet keine Streams selbst, sondern ist lediglich ein Portal, dass Anbieter zusammengefasst auf einer Plattform präsentiert - und das ist nicht verboten. Steht auch immer groß auf deren Seite. Ausserdem gibt es haufenweise solcher Portale mit dezentralen Servern in Ländern, wo die Rechtslage günstig ist oder gar nicht existiert. ​


----------



## Teleton (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kino.to-Sperre: Website offenbar über andere Adresse wieder erreichbar*

Kino.to ist eine fiese Abofallenschleuder und sollte schon aus diesem Grund gemieden werden.


----------

